
Raising €235,000 for foldable origami canoes - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/mistakes/onak
======
siruncledrew
That is a really cool idea, and would be great for people that don't have
space to store a canoe or a big enough car to transport one.

The tough part physical-product startups run into a lot is the manufacturing.
Building everything in-house can either be prohibitively expensive or time-
consuming, and outsourcing the manufacturing to a foreign company to save
costs also brings with it a ton of issues (communication, quality, IP
protection, customs, etc). The startup capital requirements to successfully
build and deliver a physical product to market are huge compared to many
digital products. Plus the "lean" aspects of software dev don't exactly
translate over to physical products (nobody wants to get "paddles coming in
the V1.5 update!").

